# EMDI - Institute of Media & Communication



## garywhite (Mar 28, 2015)

Hi All,

Been in Dubai for nearly 3 months now and enjoying immensely.

My wife joins me in 6 weeks and wants to get involved in Event Management. Back in Oz she was a Contract Accountant and is over that sort of work and of course accounting/admin work over here won't pay her a 10th of what she was earning back home. In saying that, its not a money thing, she's just not a stay at home kind of person and needs to work for her own self esteem. She's been playing around on-line and came across the EMDI Institute of Media & Communication in Knowledge Village. They offer a part-time, 1 year Diploma in Event Management, with placements (???) thereafter. 

1) Does anyone have any experience / knowledge of this organisation. Are they reputable?

2) Would this Diploma mean anything at the end of it, or would she be wasting her time and money

3) Any other advice would be welcomed.

Cheers
GW


----------



## cronus (Mar 8, 2014)

It would be best she stick to courses offered by a traditional University, typically a well-known and respected one in these parts. There are far too many institutes offering suspect qualifications that end up being nothing more than a waste of time and money, which is what exactly you are trying to avoid. 

She should try the University of Wollongong in Dubai. It offers a Master's level degree in Media and Communications and is a well-regarded university over here. It's also one of the universities that have a solid connection to an academic institution of repute and is equally respected by employers.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

There's plenty of events companies here with awards, exhitions, trades show etc going on every week. She should contact a few companies and offer to intern for a few weeks. When she's on the job she should ask around if the course would be worth doing. Dubai is quite forgiving with regards to career changes and events is most definatly a network based industry. Her previous admin work should stand her in good stead where common sense may rank higher than industry experience.


----------



## garywhite (Mar 28, 2015)

Thx Guy's,

Appreciate the advice. We will check out the Uni of Woolongong and will certainly touch base with event management companies in Dubai to see what's on offer.

GW


----------

